

Is Lunarpages storing passwords in plaintext? - francispelland
http://pelland.me/2013/11/19/is-lunarpages-storing-passwords-in-plaintext/

======
francispelland
Am I crazy to assume they are storing passwords in plaintext based on what I
posted here?

~~~
onion2k
It's good practise to assume that every service stores passwords in some form
of accessible notation that can be broken by a determined attacker. This is
precisely why we don't reuse passwords. The fact you have apparent evidence of
a service that's Doing It Wrong is just another reason to do things properly.

